# Bravecto



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been using this flea/tick combo for only three months. I live in an area that is supposed to have a lot of both. Especially so with the warm temps that we endure, typically over 100 during July/Aug. We've had a couple 108 degree days already . So far the Bravecto has worked great.I'm just curious what the group here has found to be effective for ticks and fleas. Bravecto seems pricey but it is a three month pill. I don't want my girls to suffer with these bugs but also don't want to over-medicate. Please offer your experience.
Jcris


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Following - trying to figure out what I will use for Trulee who will probably be under the 4 pound minimum for Nexgard or Bravecto.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We're happy with Bravecto as well.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari uses NexGard (essentially the same as Bravecto, but the dose is 10x lower and it is given monthly instead of every 3 months), and I find it to be way better than Frontline was, at least in Maine with Maine ticks which was the only time that I had 2 dogs, one on NexGard and one on Frontline, to compare.

More recently I've gotten Ari a Seresto collar in addition to the NexGard because we moved and the ticks are both more numerous and more noxious in our new home (RI) than in Maine. This seems to be a fairly common practice among dogs we've met in the dog park down here and was confirmed by some other local vets to be "not a bad idea" for dogs that spend a lot of time running through underbrush. But NexGard or Bravecto on its own should be fine for a more suburban dog who isn't charging through cranberry bogs and chasing birds through underbrush every day.

Ari has not had any side effects from the NexGard. Some dogs get itching or have other issues with it, but the same goes for anything we expose our dogs to, natural or otherwise.

Tiny Poodles, I wonder if you could break the NexGard tabs in half/quarters to dose Trulee? I'd discuss that with a good vet. The initial safety testing was done on rats so I think it's a dosing issue rather than a hard cutoff that animals under 4 lb can't handle the drug. Unless they were huge >4 lb rats afraid
http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2866&Itemid=2969


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had Asta on Bravecto for six months now - he has full rein romping in the fields and the woods where both ticks and fleas are prevalent - no problem with either, and I like the 3 month dosing.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We use Bravecto. Both dogs are outside a lot, we had a terrible tick problem this spring, but the Bravecto has worked well. We haven't seen a single flea, and the few ticks we've found on the dogs were dead. I too like the 3 month dosing.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the input,
I too am not a big fan of the topicals or Seresto. My experience with the Seresto collar was rather poor. Living in an area where sand fleas were fairly common The Seresto collar wasn't as effective as I would have liked. I would almost always find a few fleas on the girls. Now they used to play in the ocean quite a bit so I always wondered if that was a problem. According to what I've read getting the collar wet was a non issue. 
The topicals seemed also to have similar results and were messy on their coats. Leaving dark spots where it was applied. 
It seems rather difficult to determine what med to give your pups. There is a lot of conflicting info. I don't want to create problems for my girls, like allergic reactions, but also don't want to overdose. With my girls it can be very difficult to tell when something adverse is going on. I can appreciate that no med is perfect for this type of thing so we are left to watch closely. What is good today has a way of being bad tomorrow. But then I worry too much. 
My best to this wonderful caring group,
Jcris


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Jchris, I don't mean to get off topic but I think of you and your girls every time I see the Bravecto commercial with the big biker guy and the little dog named Princess. It makes me smile. I know you were considering a name change a few months back. What did you decide? ( sorry but I have been curious  )


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have heard of quite a few dogs dying on Bravecto. I'm sure there are plenty of people who just want some thing to blame it on when their dog dies, but there are a LOT of horror stories, FB groups, etc. A friend lost his Dane puppy after giving Bravecto. It trashed his liver.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Interesting Snopes article.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Not sure Snopes is where I'd look for medical/veterinary advise....and honestly the Internet/forums like this is not the best place either. Do your own research and get the literature on any medication so you know what adverse effects are possible and likely. Plus, I personally never like to use meds that are realatively new to the market.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

oshagcj914 said:


> Not sure Snopes is where I'd look for medical/veterinary advise....and honestly the Internet/forums like this is not the best place either. Do your own research and get the literature on any medication so you know what adverse effects are possible and likely. Plus, I personally never like to use meds that are realatively new to the market.


A Snopes article citing "the literature" ranks higher in reliability than second-hand anecdotal evidence, imo.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/190986-public-health-issues-discussed-vet-yesterday-2.html#post2196554

Linked above is a previous discussion on this forum about the mechanisms of action and risks related to NexGard and Bravecto.

I would strongly suggest you read that thread in its entirety because I think there was some very interesting discussion there, but if you don't want to click over, here is the text:



sophie anne said:


> TP, the alternative (but also not fact-based) interpretation is that NexGard might be harsher/more toxic than Bravecto because it is only approved for a lower dose. I do not think that either case is true:
> 
> I wrote this in the process of researching the drugs and hopefully it will also be informative for you all. Sorry about the terrible formatting... this forum is not great for creating an aesthetically pleasing presentation.
> 
> ...



I did my best to carefully link to sources that are peer-reviewed (or at least the most scientifically reliable information that is currently available). You can click any of the links throughout that post—or google the title of the publication if the link breaks—to read the original article, and can use the references from those articles to do further research of your own.

To me, it is not entirely fair to tell people that they need to research "the literature" themselves because many articles are behind paywalls and can cost more than $25 to gain just 24 hours of access. Sites like Snopes, which cite literature, are a free way of accessing the same information and can be a great resource if used appropriately, just like forum advice. I have university access to most journals, and a familiarity with scientific writing, and therefore was able to dig through publications in a way that not every person could or would.

If you find an article that you cannot get access to, send me a message and I may be able to help.

I appreciate any new information regarding these drugs that members here find. The above quoted write-up was true as of January 2016, but with the release of relatively new drugs like NexGard and Bravecto, things can change quickly.

And for those who are curious about adverse effects that have been reported related to these drugs:
http://yourpetsneedthis.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Bravecto-fluralaner-ADE-report.pdf
Be sure to read the disclaimers on the first page of that document regarding how the data should be considered.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Stormeek,
Well it turns out everyone knows Princess by her name and poo pooed the idea of changing it. I liked the name JoJo and tried it out on her. I think she would have eventually been OK with it but then I realized I'd have to get everybody on board. So I acquiesced. Thanks for following along Stormeek!
Jcris


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Regarding the Bravecto, Nexgard debate,
I've become skeptical and cynical about too many things in this hurry up world.
For me I tend to trust in what has worked for people I know. That is the main reason I use Bravecto. My girls are fairly young (6 years), have a good diet and get regular exercise. I hope those things allow them a long happy life. The post above is excellent information but perhaps a bit over my head.
Jcris


----------

